# What's a good fishing camera?



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

I haven't been taking my camera with me fishing because, for one, it's not very small. Second, it doesn't seem like it would hold up to the elements very well.

Do you guys have any recomendations for a fairly inexpensive, portable and somewhat rugged digital-camera? I don't need the most pixels on the block or anything, they all get shrunk down when they get posted anyway.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

There are some waterproof models that can actually stand up to being dunked. I think LOAH uses one. The Pentax Optio and the Olympus Stylus are two that I know of.

Personally, I prefer a very small camera that fits into a small pouch on my chest pack. This makes it easily accessible and the pouch protects it from rain and so forth. The lanyard sticks out of the flap, and I never take the camera out without first putting my hand through the lanyard so as to prevent a splashdown. I have still had fish spray water on the camera a bunch of times, and mine is resistant enough not to be bothered by that kind of thing.

The model I use is the Canon SD700 IS. It has image stabilization and has very good picture quality. This model is a bit outdated now, and has been replaced by other models like the SD750 IS, SD770 IS, and quite a few others each with slightly different features. The SD890 IS has a 5x optical zoom for example. I think the Canon point & shoot models have extremely good photo quality, and you can often find slightly older models for very good prices.

Here's an example from the SD700 IS, greatly reduced in size and quality.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the camera I was going to recommend before I was so rudely interrupted by a huge fish and sensible post.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I was going for sensible hugeness.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> That's the camera I was going to recommend before I was so rudely interrupted by a huge fish and sensible post.


That's the camera I want.....it sure make's the little one's look big... :shock:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:



> That's the camera I want.....it sure make's the little one's look big...


You'll love it for self portraits. -()/-


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I bought one last year from wal-mart. Its a sanyo and hass 7.0 meg pixels and a large viewing screen but is still really small. Payed 125 for it and it has been great even with a little fish slime and water getting on it.
http://us.sanyo.com/entertainment/digitalcameras/index.cfm?productID=1599


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Threshershark is right. The Pentax Optio W20 and W30 are great cameras. Rapalahunter has one too.

I can take underwater video with mine (W20) for up to 5 minutes, so water is no problem as long as the battery cover is locked.

It takes really nice pictures too. Pentax has a decent lens, from what I hear, so you can take a quality pic.

My biggest gripe would be that there is no lens cover. It's always exposed and could easily be scratched if allowed to rattle around in the same pocket as a set of keys or coins. I keep mine in a microfiber bag and the lens is fine. The LCD screen is easy to scratch, so be careful with that.

Other than that, it's a great camera and it's small enough to snap shots with one hand while holding a fish in the other.

It takes great video too. Seamless video. My old camera took choppy, ticky videos. I love my camera. They don't cost much either. You can find them under $200. 7Mp.

There's a new W60 coming out soon that boasts 10Mp and water tightness to 13 feet for 2hrs.


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

i use an olympus stylus 790 sw and it is waterproof and shockproof. Every time you power off it covers up the lens. It also takes underwater video.. I love it and I really liked my cannon powershot too until it got stolen.. The Olympus rocks. Just my two cents..

Hounddog


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm going to search for some waterproof models. The images of fish being released are great. I have seen some images when they are pulled out of the water, the lens will fog up some. Nothing to do with the camera, just something to remember when you snap an image.


----------

